# Can you analyze what's happening in the theory of this music?



## regenmusic

Can you analyze what's happening in the theory of this music?

It says: "4th polytonal #2." Is it using fourths? Is it "polytonal"?


----------



## Mahlerian

I hear some quartal/quintal harmony in there, but nothing that suggests polytonality. It's just a bunch of chords on synthesizer.


----------



## millionrainbows

You mean you've never heard of his ParaMind Brainstorming Program and the Emotive Virtuism art theories? Wow, what planet have you been on?


----------

